# Wow what is your Reaction to Anderson & Chael stare down after the press conference!!



## YOUgotTKO (Apr 14, 2010)

*Wow what is your Reaction to Anderson & Chael stare down after the press conference!!*

Wow that stare down after the press conference that was a little too intese because it truly look like one of them wanted to swing. What are your guys thoughts & do you think this has gotten to their heads and will have a effect on the outcome this sat!!






*
2010 4days before the fight*

















*2010 1 day before the fight*









2012 3months ago 5 days before the fight 









*2012 4days before the fight *


----------



## kickstar (Nov 12, 2009)

It was sick...:thumbsup: Man, can't wait for that fight...


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

The staredown starts 1:05:17 Anderson seems tired and pissed about all of this.


----------



## GrappleRetarded (Jun 22, 2012)

It reminded me of the stare down Anderson had with Lee Murray, but not quite as intense.


----------



## 3DLee (Aug 30, 2006)

I wish I could tell you guys that I was sent here from the future and that Chael won in devistating fashion. But I cant. What I do wanna say is that I really dont see this being a close fight. 1 fight will impose their will, the other will get dominated. Either Chael will do exactly what he did the first time and win a UD or he will get knocked out in the first or second round. Like someone else has alread say tho, the real winners are the fans. I dont think either of these guys will be out there with a Guida styled game plan. These guys have hyped this fight in the most enteratining of ways. These guys will fight a fun to watch fight no matter the out come and it will be worth the money. Im convinced. War SONNEN


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

I think Chael has finally gotten in Anderon's head. He looks illegitimately worked up and angry, where as in the first one he was just trying to clown Chael back. This one clearly had emotion in it. I was like 80% sure Anderson was going to win this fight, but after seeing how's he's reacted and gotten so emotional, I now more 50/50.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

I am just interested to see whether the bad blood Silva has makes him more dangerous or if he fights with emotion and just falls apart.


----------



## Harness (Oct 3, 2009)

I can't help but feel that Anderson was trying to get by two people but got held back by forearms. Either he wasn't_ REALLY_ trying to get to Sonnen, or he just didn't look strong. Who cares though. Stare downs mean nothing.
*
MY OPINION.*


----------



## GrappleRetarded (Jun 22, 2012)

People saying "Chael is Andersons head, it could cost Anderson the fight if he fights emotionally".

Nonsense. This man has been the Undisputed champion for years in the UFC and is the pound for pound number 1 fighter in the world. He has seen every thing there is to see in the fight game and you're fooling yourself if you think Chael is going to some how mentally break Silva. The only one that mentally breaks here is Chael Sonnen. Like he did throughout his wrestling career, like he did throughout the WEC and like he did in the last Anderson Silva fight.

For those still clutching onto the idea that Anderson may be fighting with too much emotion. Take a good look at his fights with Vitor Belfort (still his most personal affair to date) and Lee Murray. People are so quick to forget things in this sport.


----------



## SigFig (Sep 22, 2009)

Toxic said:


> I am just interested to see whether the bad blood Silva has makes him more dangerous or if he fights with emotion and just falls apart.


Emotional content.

Not Anger!


----------



## xRoxaz (May 6, 2010)

Midway into the press conference Chael basically shutdown, Anderson actually beat Sonnen in trash talking in a very sly manner, he got the crowd to favor him. After that he basically made Chael his bitch in the staredown.

damn Chael is already scurred, I wonder what happens on fight night.


----------



## IIGQ4U (Feb 9, 2007)

Chael just talks to sell himself and his fights. Chael handled the staredown professionally and without emotion. These guys don't get paid until they fight. There's no point in wasting any energy in a staredown.


----------



## Kreed (Feb 5, 2007)

xRoxaz said:


> *Midway into the press conference Chael basically shutdown*, Anderson actually beat Sonnen in trash talking in a very sly manner, he got the crowd to favor him. After that he basically made Chael his bitch in the staredown.
> 
> damn Chael is already scurred, I wonder what happens on fight night.


You noticed that to huh


----------



## demoman993 (Apr 8, 2007)

I don't think I'd read too much into this staredown. I think Anderson has identified that he needs to appear to be the bully to make Chael back off from his brash comments. To me its just gamesmanship on both guys parts. They both know that they aren't going to actually fight at a press conference or they would likely lose their license. Chael isn't having any part of it and Anderson looks ready to go already.

Come fight time none of this is going to matter but its actually good to see Anderson worked up. Its not going to effect him in a negative manner come fight time, both these guys are professionals, their training is done, now they just have to get to the weekend.


----------



## GrappleRetarded (Jun 22, 2012)




----------



## xRoxaz (May 6, 2010)

GrappleRetarded said:


>


lol atleast Lee didnt backaway like a bitch.


----------



## GrappleRetarded (Jun 22, 2012)

xRoxaz said:


> lol atleast Lee didnt backaway like a bitch.


lol, that's because Lee Murray is a legitimate psychopath.


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

That was proper rubbish from Chael. The cheesiest I've ever seen him. I get that he's trying to be cheesy... but either way, it stinks.

Is he going to carry on like this till he retires? I hope he evolves.


----------



## rul3z (Jun 27, 2010)

100% sure it will be RO-1 or RO-2 TK/O for The Spider.

NO WAY is sonnen leaving with the "W"

I wish that Silva does it with a NEW trick (just like the one Vitor eat)


----------



## rul3z (Jun 27, 2010)

xRoxaz said:


> Midway into the press conference Chael basically shutdown, Anderson actually beat Sonnen in trash talking in a very sly manner, he got the crowd to favor him. After that *he basically made Chael his bitch* in the staredown


That's because he is that Bitch


----------



## Harness (Oct 3, 2009)

xRoxaz said:


> lol atleast Lee didnt backaway like a bitch.


I imagine Lee doesn't back down from anything. Legitimate tough guy.


----------



## dutch sauce (Sep 24, 2006)

Life B Ez said:


> I think Chael has finally gotten in Anderon's head. He looks illegitimately worked up and angry, where as in the first one he was just trying to clown Chael back. This one clearly had emotion in it. I was like 80% sure Anderson was going to win this fight, but after seeing how's he's reacted and gotten so emotional, I now more 50/50.


i concur with this 100%


----------



## ACTAFOOL (Dec 10, 2008)

Harness said:


> I imagine Lee doesn't back down from anything. Legitimate tough guy.


Yeah, remember that famous photo of the guy standing in front of the tanks? It was Lee


----------



## "El Guapo" (Jun 25, 2010)

As a huge spider fan, I gotta say I respect how professional Chael was at the stare down. Didn't seem fazed or flinch at all, and held his ground without moving an inch. 1-0 Chael right there for me.

I think it's fair to say both of these guys are not scared of each other, I really don't think any of these 'mind games' or whatever everyone is calling them are gonna effect how Andy/Chael perform in the fight either.

All we do know is we are sure in for a sick fight !


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

You know as much of a showman/troll Chael is I thank em. He's one of the few who have provoked Anderson Silva to no end. I don't know how or what Anderson's gonna do, but I see that inner super saiyan rage brooding. 

*Somebody gonna get hurt real bad here...*


----------



## rabakill (Apr 22, 2007)

I think Anderson fights better when pissed, I thought it was going to be similar like the first one where if Anderson wins it would be by submission. But, I refer you all to Okami vs. Anderson round 2. Anderson when angry and confident is the most deadly fighter on the planet, by a wide margin. 

I think he's going to knock Chael out in the first or second really really badly, probably knock him down then hit him for a while for fun. This isn't going to be like vs. Irving or Forrest where he finishes it quick, I think Anderson's going to **** him up like how Hughes toyed with Trigg. The best analogy I can give is 2 years ago in the Stanley Cup Playoffs when Vancouver won the first 2 games and poked the bear, unfortunately they woke the bear and pissed them off so badly they got steamrolled 4 games in a row by Boston. Chael's career only goes down from here in my opinion, he wouldn't even look Anderson in the eyes in the staredown, Silva walked through him and mockingly bit at his face. This fight probably solidifies Anderson as the GOAT.

I thought JDS would take Cain, thought Overeem would retire Lesnar and I think Andy destroys Chael so badly he goes into hiding like Forrest did.


----------



## Ape City (May 27, 2007)

I know it's mostly to sell the fight but stare downs like this still get me so pumped!


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

I bet everyone saying Chael is scared here are the same people saying he was scared last time. Anderson did the same shit except he didn't try to attack Chael. And Chael did the same thing he did in the first fight.

Also it doesn't matter how angry Anderson is or how fired up he is. None of that is going to help him stop a double leg.


----------



## rabakill (Apr 22, 2007)

Life B Ez said:


> I bet everyone saying Chael is scared here are the same people saying he was scared last time. Anderson did the same shit except he didn't try to attack Chael. And Chael did the same thing he did in the first fight.
> 
> Also it doesn't matter how angry Anderson is or how fired up he is. None of that is going to help him stop a double leg.


looks like we got ourselves a legitimate grudge match here, war Silva! war Silva! I can't wait for this fight.


----------



## marcthegame (Mar 28, 2009)

I hate being Chael right now, last dude to piss off silva like this was Vitor, and Silva likes vitor. Should be one hell of a fight, I don't think Chael is in Silva's head. Silva just wants to kick his ass plain and simple. I'm sure Mike Tyson in his prime fought with the same aggression and anger in every fight.


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

rabakill said:


> looks like we got ourselves a legitimate grudge match here, war Silva! war Silva! I can't wait for this fight.


Me either, it's so crazy. Two guys who's strengths match up so opposite. Muay Thai vs Boxing, wrestling vs BJJ. It's going to be crazy. 

I think Anderson, but you CANNOT count out Chael's heart, that guy might be the most driven fighter in the UFC.

It's cool to see Anderson speaking english too btw.

I'm curious to see how Anderson's celebrity in Brazil will be affected if he loses to Chael.


----------



## rabakill (Apr 22, 2007)

GSP is probably the only guy more disciplined and hard-working than Chael. Sometimes I think Chael talks so much to deflect away from how much he is training to infuriate his opponents so they don't train as well.


----------



## AlphaDawg (Nov 16, 2009)

I wasn't hyped at all, I was just thinking to myself "What the f*ck is Silva doing?" The whole thing was weird, but that's no surprise since Silva has always been an awkward guy. Great fighter though.

As for the fight, I think Silva is going into it too emotional. He's going to do silly shit and get taken down for it. Like in the first fight where he started the second round with a flying roundhouse kick. I'm getting more and more confident in Chael as the fight gets closer.


----------



## Samin00 (Feb 3, 2011)

Im a silva fan and want silva to beat chael sonnen.

But im wondering in the vitor fight anderson seemed a bit nervous and i (like a few others) thaught that andersons plan was to intimidate vitor during the staredown to get in his head.

He knows sonnen dominated him the first fight.

What im trying to say is... i aint saying hes nervous cause of the first fight and trying to play mind games, but it may be that case.

Sonnen knows this is the highlight of his career and will define his legacy.

BTW murray and silva showed their respects during the staredown at the fight, so i gues the press conference staredown was pure hype. This is different, more personal.


----------



## Ryan1522 (Oct 31, 2006)

Toxic said:


> I am just interested to see whether the bad blood Silva has makes him more dangerous or if he fights with emotion and just falls apart.


See Anderson vs Lee Murray. Murray disrespected Brazil and Anderson took offence. He had a crazy stare down with him, whipped his ass for 3 rounds and handed him a Brazilian flag at the end of it. 

As much as I want Chael to win to shake the division up, I'm not entirely sure it's going to happen.

Also I think Anderson's game plan will be much like it was with Maia except he will be more violent and aggressive with his striking. I honestly feel like Anderson is purposely going to try not to finish the fight with a KO, but punish him and hurt him over several rounds until a TKO or Chael quits.

Chael is going to try to take him down and beat on him for 25 minute like last time.


----------



## rabakill (Apr 22, 2007)

I'd say it's more likely Chael gets KO'ed, TKO'ed or Anderson hurts his fists before Chael ever quits from punches. Anderson probably hits him for a while then submits with another triangle or an ankle lock from the bottom or an armbar or some kind of choke from the top.


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

Life B Ez said:


> I think Chael has finally gotten in Anderon's head. He looks illegitimately worked up and angry, where as in the first one he was just trying to clown Chael back. This one clearly had emotion in it. I was like 80% sure Anderson was going to win this fight, but after seeing how's he's reacted and gotten so emotional, I now more 50/50.


So he didn't show much emotion but more of a uninterested tone the first fight and lost the first 4.5 rounds.

Now he is a little more fired up and you think it is a bad thing?

Somehow that logic doesn't add up. Anderson doesn't get careless whhen he is fired up. He gets focused.

If anything I would feel more confident in an Anderson win.


----------



## YOUgotTKO (Apr 14, 2010)

ok just added pics of the stare down history!!


----------



## xeberus (Apr 23, 2007)

Silva looked intense. I just hope its a good competitive fight :thumbsup:


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

LOL @ anyone who says Chael is scared or 'bitched out'. What a load of bollocks coming from proper fools. I've said it before and I'll say it again. Both men know what's at stake. Silva's pride. Chael's career. Neither man is afraid of the other. And both are going to bring it, even more so than before. If you believe anything other than that, then you're a bit daft. 

As for all of the 'Sonnen is going to get KOed or TKOed' rubbish, Chael has been hit, and he's been hit hard. Here is a man who isn't exactly known for getting put away by punches, and yet so many of you seem so certain. If Silva wins this fight by anything, I can almost guarantee that it'll be by submission.


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

Silva acting goofy, Sonnen ignoring him and waving to the crowed with a smile on his face, nothing special or too interesting.

I think some people put way too much stock into staredowns, they can be fun, but are meaningless in regards to how a fight will turn out.


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

Ryan1522 said:


> See Anderson vs Lee Murray. Murray disrespected Brazil and Anderson took offence. He had a crazy stare down with him, whipped his ass for 3 rounds and handed him a Brazilian flag at the end of it.
> 
> As much as I want Chael to win to shake the division up, I'm not entirely sure it's going to happen.
> 
> ...


Yeah but Lee Murray wasn't stepping into the cage to blast Anderson with a power double and punch his head in from the top the whole fight.



jonnyg4508 said:


> So he didn't show much emotion but more of a uninterested tone the first fight and lost the first 4.5 rounds.
> 
> Now he is a little more fired up and you think it is a bad thing?
> 
> ...


We've never really seen Anderson that angry. A lot of people don't perform well when their emotions run hot. Some do, but other don't, that is why I'm less confident.



> I think some people put way too much stock into staredowns, they can be fun, but are meaningless in regards to how a fight will turn out.


This unless one guy is flinching away or clearly rattled it's not a very good indicator of how a fight will go. If that was the case Diego and Wanderlei would be undefeated. Two guys mean mugging each other has never affected the outcome of a fight.


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

Life B Ez said:


> Yeah but Lee Murray wasn't stepping into the cage to blast Anderson with a power double and punch his head in from the top the whole fight.
> 
> 
> 
> We've never really seen Anderson that angry. A lot of people don't perform well when their emotions run hot. Some do, but other don't, that is why I'm less confident.


I see your point.

I think we saw him just as angry with Vitor. He took the 2 faces thing pretty serious. 

Last fight Anderson was trying to defend TDs with jumping/flying knees. Not sure if it can get any worse than that? If anyone understands that acting on emotion is a way of getting killed it is Anderson. That is basically what he is all about. 

All I know is I wouldn't want to be Sonnen. Anderson spent every day enjoying training for this fight. Everyday running every bad mouth comment Chael made about Brazil, his trainers, and his family through his head. I wouldn't want to mess with a world class champ who has that sort of motivation backing him.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Ryan1522 said:


> See Anderson vs Lee Murray. Murray disrespected Brazil and Anderson took offence. He had a crazy stare down with him, whipped his ass for 3 rounds and handed him a Brazilian flag at the end of it.
> 
> As much as I want Chael to win to shake the division up, I'm not entirely sure it's going to happen.
> 
> ...


Murray didn't spend 3 years disrespecting Brazil,Anderson's training partners, Silva's family and everyone else connected to Silva in any way.


----------



## GrappleRetarded (Jun 22, 2012)

Life B Ez said:


> Yeah but Lee Murray wasn't stepping into the cage to blast Anderson with a power double and punch his head in from the top the whole fight.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Anderson was angrier fighting Vitor Belfort. There was a lot of unpublicized hatred between Andy and Vitor. Andy has had a problem with Vitor Belfort for years and years and that was probably the most emotional fight of his entire career.

Anderson isn't stupid. He knows Chael is fake and he knows that Chael doesn't believe half the crap that comes out of his mouth. He knows Chaels game, and he knows that Chael is playing a game. Fights against Vitor and Murray featured genuine emotion, because they were real.


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

Did anyone else think that Silva whispered something to Sonnen while they are going back and forth?

I don't really think this is angry Anderson. I think it is loony Anderson. He was making jokes and smiling much of the presser...he just seems very serious about winning this fight.


----------



## GrappleRetarded (Jun 22, 2012)

jonnyg4508 said:


> Did anyone else think that Silva whispered something to Sonnen while they are going back and forth?
> 
> I don't really think this is angry Anderson. I think it is loony Anderson. He was making jokes and smiling much of the presser...he just seems very serious about winning this fight.


He whispered "You're screwed" into his ear. Been posted on a few websites.


----------



## Fang (Jan 4, 2007)

There are truly some hilarious quotes in that Conference from Sonnen, that dude really is something else. These are my favorites;



> I don't promote fights, I pick fights. I'm like Jon Jones, I sound like Sean Combs and I got trambone sized stones like John Holmes





> I gotta plead ignorance on the first fight, I thought when you tapped it ended the round, I did not know the contest as a whole came to a conclusion


----------



## locnott (Apr 1, 2009)

Fang said:


> There are truly some hilarious quotes in that Conference from Sonnen, that dude really is something else. These are my favorites;


I liked the one about replacing ed sorres with a .99 cent app on his I phone...:thumb02:


----------



## Ryan1522 (Oct 31, 2006)

Toxic said:


> Murray didn't spend 3 years disrespecting Brazil,Anderson's training partners, Silva's family and everyone else connected to Silva in any way.


The point is that he was super pissed off with Murray and he kicked his ass even though he was angry before the fight. His anger is not going to effect his performance in my opinion.


----------



## iSHACKABUKU (Sep 11, 2007)

One word, Bisping.


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

iSHACKABUKU said:


> One word, Bisping.


Bisping lost, sooo... :dunno:


----------



## Trix (Dec 15, 2009)

I don't know what to think about this.

Chael is one of the older fighters in the UFC. He's testosterone deficient and should be mellowing out in his old age. It looks like he has more fire, ambition and drive than all of the 20 year olds in the UFC put together. 

He's the only one staking a claim and trying to make a name for himself by calling out the best guys.

Others are picking on Forrest, Matt Hughes and other fighters they think are easy targets which is kind of lame & pathetic.

Silva is probably still angry & upset about the things Chael said and he may be training hard and well. But, he could well be outside his comfort zone and over-extending himself in ways he normally wouldn't. It could make him erratic and unbalanced when what he really needs is to be calm & relaxed.

Chael could well have him right where he wants him. Silva staying relaxed and composed may well be his greatest asset. If Chael manages to take that away from him, it could be huge.

But, then, Chael looks like he might be fading a little. He does look a bit like his age & the wear and tear of a long career is catching up with him. Silva looks much the same, sometimes. 

I think the comments about Silva's wife and how personal things got kind of ruined this fight for me. 

I don't want to see Silva lose and have him feel like he let his whole country down. And, watch him have to stomach all the shit he took from Chael for the past few years.

And, I don't want to see Chael lose and have to eat his words about all his training being for nothing if he doesn't hold the belt. And, all the things he's said.

It'll be an interesting fight & it'll be interesting to see what happens. But, its not something that I want to watch.


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

For all the talk, the comment that made the most impact was Silva saying via Soares "For him to be able to strike with me standing up, he would have to be a magician. It's impossible for him to stand up with me." ( 33 mins in )

At that point, Sonnens face looks like thunder. Then he goes off on the whole "Anderson can speak English thing" ( again ) completely avoiding the diss.

Nothing Sonnen said the whole conference made Silva flinch even a little.

Chael might be regarded as an uber troll jedi... but hes been so relentless with his talk that we're all used to it. Its lost its impact.

At this point, I'm more confident that Silva will win the fight. I did just have a massive shit, which has put me in a good mood. Lets see how I feel tomorrow.


----------



## above (Jun 20, 2012)

GrappleRetarded said:


> Anderson was angrier fighting Vitor Belfort. There was a lot of unpublicized hatred between Andy and Vitor. Andy has had a problem with Vitor Belfort for years and years and that was probably the most emotional fight of his entire career.


So what exactly was the deal between Silva and Belfort? Why was Anderson so angry as Vitor? :confused05:


----------



## marcthegame (Mar 28, 2009)

above said:


> So what exactly was the deal between Silva and Belfort? Why was Anderson so angry as Vitor? :confused05:



Years ago, when Belfort was going through bad times -- including the still unsolved kidnapping and murder of his sister Priscila -- he moved from Rio to Belo Horizonte. Silva, who was living in Rio at the time, dropped everything to spend time in Belo Horizonte with Belfort and help him along.

Their friendship remained intact afterward, but things have changed drastically in the last year. The reason? Silva reportedly was quite offended that Belfort would accept a fight with him after their history together. While Belfort saw it as a simple professional decision, Silva took it as a personal affront.

That further emphasizes their different outlooks on the sport.

Silva is originally a product of the famed Chute Boxe camp, where fighting is personal, and intimidation of your opponent is quite literally, part of the fight. They view the person across the cage from them as not an opponent, but an enemy. 

"Anderson works like Chute Boxe," said Kallas. "He needs to feel excited for the fight. He needs to have an enemy. Anderson feels betrayed. He helped [Vitor] out and he was surprised that Vitor would fight him."

Belfort has never viewed it quite the same way. To him, the fight is a sport, a profession, nothing personal about it. That's why he's always moved from camp to camp, learning from different coaches and trainers rather than staying in one place.

_____________________________________________________________________________________

Now Chael is the enemy and Silva is in kill mode.


----------



## americanfighter (Sep 27, 2006)

seemed to me like in the stare down chael was cool calm and collective and in control. Silva on the other hand seemed anxious and too aggressive which is not where he needs to be.


----------



## marcthegame (Mar 28, 2009)

americanfighter said:


> seemed to me like in the stare down chael was cool calm and collective and in control. Silva on the other hand seemed anxious and too aggressive which is not where he needs to be.


He did it with Vitor, Lee Murray. What i got from that was cockiness on Silva's part, Chael had his head down when when Silva whisper something in his ears. If he was really anxious i don't think he would get into Sonnen's face like that and have a half a smirk on his face.


----------



## xxxjeremyxxxx (Mar 22, 2011)

after that message then this confrence talking bout beating his ass ,cheapshots at HIS credibility, and getting real personal with the testosteron while sonnens giving credit to him lil bit now? and chael talking bout tapping being the end of the roundwas HILARIOUS !!! hes comedic gold he must think about what hes gonna say ahead of time lol but yea cant wait for this one i think anderson by tko in 3 round


----------



## Leakler (Sep 23, 2010)

The stare down was awesome, Anderson looked pumped! As for the rest of the press conference, I've never cringed so much in my life listening to that prat Chael Sonnen.


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

marcthegame said:


> He did it with Vitor, Lee Murray. What i got from that was cockiness on Silva's part, Chael had his head down when when Silva whisper something in his ears. *If he was really anxious i don't think he would get into Sonnen's face like that and have a half a smirk on his face.*


Usually someone who is upset and being aggressive but doesnt want to people around him to know he is upset tend to do exactly what Anderson did. His face didnt match the actions he was taking with his body. I got the feeling he was genuinely upset and wanted to try and intimidate Chael. But just like their stare-down in their first fight Chael was unfazed.











But tbh i dont think this stuff matters much. I cant say i remember a fight where the staredown helped predict the fight. Im 98% positive Anderson will be the typical Anderson and same with Chael.

Just think about it...

If it was US in there would we really let Chael get into our heads and make us fight different or dumber???? Probably not. And if we would remain unfazed by it im sure these professional fighters can too.


----------



## marcthegame (Mar 28, 2009)

SideWays222 said:


> Usually someone who is upset and being aggressive but doesnt want to people around him to know he is upset tend to do exactly what Anderson did. His face didnt match the actions he was taking with his body. I got the feeling he was genuinely upset and wanted to try and intimidate Chael. But just like their stare-down in their first fight Chael was unfazed.


No doubt he is upset, likely pissed off, but i associate the word anxious as a negative thing such as nervousness due to fear of danger or something negative or worried. None of which Silva is likely feeling. I'm trying to find out what he whispered and most are saying on the internet he said "your f*** dead" to sonnen.


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

marcthegame said:


> No doubt he is upset, likely pissed off, but i associate the word anxious as a negative thing such as nervousness due to fear of danger or something negative or worried. None of which Silva is likely feeling. I'm trying to find out what he whispered and most are saying on the internet he said "your f*** dead" to sonnen.


Wasnt it "You are screwed"??? Isnt that what the websites are reporting? Thats what i read anyway.

Being pissed off could very well be a negative. As far as Silva being nervous because of fear is extremelyy unlikely. Like i wrote under the picture of Anderson/Chael i doubt this stuff will have any effect on the fight itself.


----------



## kickstar (Nov 12, 2009)




----------



## SM33 (Sep 22, 2009)

Means nothing. Anderson is old school, look past the nice shirts and designer watches because he is a typical, brutal Chute Boxe fighter. Sonnen is a showpony when the cameras are out, everything he says is rehearsed.

Nothing new here.


----------



## Voiceless (Nov 8, 2010)

No_Mercy said:


> You know as much of a showman/troll Chael is I thank em. He's one of the few who have provoked Anderson Silva to no end. I don't know how or what Anderson's gonna do, but I see that inner super saiyan rage brooding.
> 
> *Somebody gonna get hurt real bad here...*









rabakill said:


> GSP is probably the only guy more disciplined and hard-working than Chael. Sometimes I think Chael talks so much to deflect away from how much he is training to infuriate his opponents so they don't train as well.


I think people underestimate how hard working Silva is. I genuinely believe that he is a fighting savant, but at the same time he is working like a maniac to exploit his potential. In Silva you find both worlds, the talent AND the disciplined work horse - that's why he is so dominant for such a long period of time. I think unlike a lot of other fighters who only love to fight he also really enjoys training and trying out new stuff to improve his skills.


----------



## funkasaurus (Jan 29, 2012)

I don't believe in ANY mental games coming into play when you're in the cage.

Chael is in Anderson's head? So what? Anderson wants to knock him out? What if Chael wasn't in his head? Would Anderson be grinding it out for a decision win? Don't think so.

It's like when people say "If you don't believe you're going to win, you won't". Bullshit. If you train as hard as ever, the second you step into that cage and you notice that a dudes trying to knock you out, you're doing whatever you can to avoid it, and the way to do so is to impliment you're trained gameplan and stop him from doing so.


----------



## vilify (Mar 23, 2010)

rabakill said:


> *GSP is probably the only guy more disciplined and hard-working than Chael* Sometimes I think Chael talks so much to deflect away from how much he is training to infuriate his opponents so they don't train as well.


How do you figure that? Is it the 11 losses or the TRT abuse that makes him so disciplined?


----------



## Ape City (May 27, 2007)

Must be a little from column A, and a little from column B.


----------



## Vale_Tudo (Nov 18, 2007)

I just really hope this fight doesnt turn out to be some anticlimax dud where Sonnen gets knocked out within 30 seconds. I want a back and forth 5 round WAR!


----------



## Adam365 (Jul 10, 2008)

GrappleRetarded said:


> People saying "Chael is Andersons head, it could cost Anderson the fight if he fights emotionally".
> 
> Nonsense. This man has been the Undisputed champion for years in the UFC and is the pound for pound number 1 fighter in the world. He has seen every thing there is to see in the fight game and you're fooling yourself if you think Chael is going to some how mentally break Silva. The only one that mentally breaks here is Chael Sonnen. Like he did throughout his wrestling career, like he did throughout the WEC and like he did in the last Anderson Silva fight.
> 
> For those still clutching onto the idea that Anderson may be fighting with too much emotion. Take a good look at his fights with Vitor Belfort (still his most personal affair to date) and Lee Murray. People are so quick to forget things in this sport.


but nobody's ever been like this to Anderson, insulting his family, friends and country. Chaels gotten to him for sure, you wouldn't be emotional if some did that to you in the media?


----------



## jhizzy (Feb 4, 2007)

Toxic said:


> Murray didn't spend 3 years disrespecting Brazil,Anderson's training partners, Silva's family and everyone else connected to Silva in any way.


Not to be nitpicky but lee murray was definitely talking sh*t about anderson's training partners.


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

Fang said:


> There are truly some hilarious quotes in that Conference from Sonnen, that dude really is something else. These are my favorites;


I'll be the first who says Chael's act is getting old with 80% recycled quotes over and over. 

But the John Holmes quotes made me laugh pretty hard. :thumbsup:


----------



## Reforzo230 (Feb 6, 2011)

GrappleRetarded said:


> People saying "Chael is Andersons head, it could cost Anderson the fight if he fights emotionally".
> 
> Nonsense. This man has been the Undisputed champion for years in the UFC and is the pound for pound number 1 fighter in the world. He has seen every thing there is to see in the fight game and you're fooling yourself if you think Chael is going to some how mentally break Silva. The only one that mentally breaks here is Chael Sonnen. Like he did throughout his wrestling career, like he did throughout the WEC and like he did in the last Anderson Silva fight.
> 
> For those still clutching onto the idea that Anderson may be fighting with too much emotion. Take a good look at his fights with Vitor Belfort (still his most personal affair to date) and Lee Murray. People are so quick to forget things in this sport.


Exactly. raise01:


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

jonnyg4508 said:


> I'll be the first who says Chael's act is getting old with 80% recycled quotes over and over.
> 
> But the John Holmes quotes made me laugh pretty hard. :thumbsup:


The first? Not by a long shot buddy!


----------



## Calibretto9 (Oct 15, 2006)

Well, Chael crossed the line and pulled the tiger's tail so what do ya expect? I'm surprised Anderson was as composed as he was! 

I agree with Toxic though - Not sure if these emotions will help or hurt Anderson. It could work to Chael's favor, could get him killed. Can't wait to see.


----------



## Liddellianenko (Oct 8, 2006)

Trix said:


> I don't want to see Silva lose and have him feel like he let his whole country down. And, watch him have to stomach all the shit he took from Chael for the past few years.
> 
> And, I don't want to see Chael lose and have to eat his words about all his training being for nothing if he doesn't hold the belt. And, all the things he's said.


I with you on the first part, but the reason I want to watch is EXACTLY so the second part happens. 

I want to see Chael eat his words and have all his hard work be for nothing. Because he needs to learn that hard work with evil motives or actions is a horrible thing. If you work hard to be the best murderer in the world, you should still go to jail and rot for it.

He has cheated unrepentantly, crossed beyond the line of personal against an entire country, sport, dozens of hard working fellow fighters, their families, other sportsmen and many more. 

Nothing would be more just than to see the look on Chael's face as he wakes up bloody on the canvas on July 7th and realizes that his cheating, ruining his body with steroids, trash talking, disrespect, grueling workouts and everything else were ALL FOR NOTHING.

Again.


----------



## above (Jun 20, 2012)

Liddellianenko said:


> I with you on the first part, but the reason I want to watch is EXACTLY so the second part happens.
> 
> I want to see Chael eat his words and have all his hard work be for nothing. Because he needs to learn that hard work with evil motives or actions is a horrible thing. If you work hard to be the best murderer in the world, you should still go to jail and rot for it.
> 
> ...


This.


----------



## GriffinFanKY (Oct 22, 2007)

Liddellianenko said:


> I with you on the first part, but the reason I want to watch is EXACTLY so the second part happens.
> 
> I want to see Chael eat his words and have all his hard work be for nothing. Because he needs to learn that hard work with evil motives or actions is a horrible thing. If you work hard to be the best murderer in the world, you should still go to jail and rot for it.
> 
> ...


Couldn't have said it better myself.


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

Soojooko said:


> For all the talk, the comment that made the most impact was Silva saying via Soares "*For him to be able to strike with me standing up, he would have to be a magician. It's impossible for him to stand up with me*." ( 33 mins in )
> 
> At that point, Sonnens face looks like thunder. Then he goes off on the whole "Anderson can speak English thing" ( again ) completely avoiding the diss.
> 
> ...


I just got done watching the fight yesterday (first fight), Sonnen actually had no problems standing up with him. In fact, Sonnen actually got the better of him standing except for a flurry Anderson got off in the 4th (I think that was the round) where Sonnen survived fairly easy and got right back on top.

Not saying Sonnen is the better striker by any means, but I highly doubt that got Sonnen even the slightest bit worried. He already knows Anderson has great striking, that's nothing new, but what is new in this fight is he knows that he did quite well standing with him considering the skill gap in their striking ability.

Honestly, neither guy is scared or worried - it would be ridiculous to think otherwise. These are two top ranked MMA fighters who already fought once, one guy won and the other guy dominated him for 4 and a half rounds, both are coming into this fight with complete confidence and know what's going on, some pre-fight banter isn't going to worry either of them.


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

M.C said:


> I just got done watching the fight yesterday (first fight), Sonnen actually had no problems standing up with him. In fact, Sonnen actually got the better of him standing except for a flurry Anderson got off in the 4th (I think that was the round) where Sonnen survived fairly easy and got right back on top.
> 
> Not saying Sonnen is the better striker by any means, but I highly doubt that got Sonnen even the slightest bit worried. He already knows Anderson has great striking, that's nothing new, but what is new in this fight is he knows that he did quite well standing with him considering the skill gap in their striking ability.
> 
> Honestly, neither guy is scared or worried - it would be ridiculous to think otherwise. These are two top ranked MMA fighters who already fought once, one guy won and the other guy dominated him for 4 and a half rounds, both are coming into this fight with complete confidence and know what's going on, some pre-fight banter isn't going to worry either of them.


My point isnt whether its true or not. My point is that Sonnen did not look happy about the comment at all. Considering Sonnen was trying to wind Silva up during the whole conference, it was good to see Silva get under Sonnens skin a touch. Good on him.


----------



## hellholming (Jun 13, 2009)

where was Sonnen's great striking against Bisping?

I think the success Sonnen was having in the striking department in the first fight is more due to Anderson's rib injury than his own technique.

I mean, have you ever seen Anderson look that slow before? or after?


----------



## GrappleRetarded (Jun 22, 2012)

Adam365 said:


> but nobody's ever been like this to Anderson, insulting his family, friends and country. Chaels gotten to him for sure, you wouldn't be emotional if some did that to you in the media?


Anderson isn't bothered about those things, because he knows it's all an act. He knows that Chael is full of shit and doesn't even mean half of the stuff he says. It's all just false bravado and bullshit and Andy knows this. I don't think he could care less about Sonnens comments because it isn't real, none of it.


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

Soojooko said:


> My point isnt whether its true or not. My point is that Sonnen did not look happy about the comment at all. Considering Sonnen was trying to wind Silva up during the whole conference, it was good to see Silva get under Sonnens skin a touch. Good on him.


Why would that get under Sonnen's skin?



hellholming said:


> where was Sonnen's great striking against Bisping?
> 
> I think the success Sonnen was having in the striking department in the first fight is more due to Anderson's rib injury than his own technique.
> 
> I mean, have you ever seen Anderson look that slow before? or after?


I don't buy his rib injury excuse. Tell me the last person who got in Anderson's face right at the start of the bell, never holding back, rushing him and straight up taking the fight to him? Anderson requires time to feel his opponent out before he can get shots off, Sonnen didn't let him, he punched him in the head, got in his face, threw him on the ground and kept him there.

That has far more to do with Anderson's striking looking worse than it did in other fights, he's not scared of Anderson, he doesn't give Anderson room to breathe or find his pacing - he makes Anderson fight from the sound of the bell, and Anderson had 0 answers striking for this kind of pressure/pace.

Will he improve on that? I don't know, we will all have to wait and see, for his sake I would hope so, as he needs to change a lot of his game if he wants this fight going any other way for him (sub on his back at some point in the fight).

Very curious to see how this fight goes down, hoping for a war.


----------



## hellholming (Jun 13, 2009)

M.C said:


> I don't buy his rib injury excuse. Tell me the last person who got in Anderson's face right at the start of the bell, never holding back, rushing him and straight up taking the fight to him? Anderson requires time to feel his opponent out before he can get shots off, Sonnen didn't let him, he punched him in the head, got in his face, threw him on the ground and kept him there.
> 
> That has far more to do with Anderson's striking looking worse than it did in other fights, he's not scared of Anderson, he doesn't give Anderson room to breathe or find his pacing - he makes Anderson fight from the sound of the bell, and Anderson had 0 answers striking for this kind of pressure/pace.


then why hasn't Chael's striking looked as good since that fight? I mean, not even close.


----------



## rabakill (Apr 22, 2007)

hellholming said:


> then why hasn't Chael's striking looked as good since that fight? I mean, not even close.


His TRT got ****ed up maybe, he looked like an animal against Silva and has looked fairly average since the whole scandal


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

hellholming said:


> then why hasn't Chael's striking looked as good since that fight? I mean, not even close.


Probably because Sonnen isn't a great striker, nore did I ever claim him to be.

Anderson's great striking comes from being able to have the time and pace to set up his strikes and learn the rhythm of the fight. Every single fighter he has fought as champion have always let him settle in and get his pacing down, and they all eventually paid for it.

If you take away his timing (the single most important part of his striking) he is not nearly as dangerous. Sonnen knows that, hell, everyone on this forum knows that - we all know Silva takes time and settles in for a few minutes before going at it, he has to get that timing down, without his timing and ability to strike at his distance and his pacing, he would not be nearly as dangerous. 

Sonnen got in his face and punched him, kicked him, got at him from 1 second into the fight, Sonnen was beating him and pushing him striking before his rib ever even thought about getting hurt. His rib is no excuse, he was already losing, it just continued after.

Whether Silva adjusts to this in the coming fight is up for debate, I won't call a winner one way or the other, could be a Sonnen decision, could be a Silva TKO/sub, could be a Silva decision, Sonnen could get him in a position against the cage on the ground where the ref stops it because it's too difficult for Anderson to defend, it's going to be very interesting seeing how this plays out.


----------



## hellholming (Jun 13, 2009)

M.C said:


> Probably because Sonnen isn't a great striker, nore did I ever claim him to be.
> 
> Anderson's great striking comes from being able to have the time and pace to set up his strikes and learn the rhythm of the fight. Every single fighter he has fought as champion have always let him settle in and get his pacing down, and they all eventually paid for it.
> 
> ...


alright, sir! thanks for clearing that up. :thumb02:


personally I'm kinda hoping for a Sonnen victory to shake up the division.


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

hellholming said:


> then why hasn't Chael's striking looked as good since that fight? I mean, not even close.


He looked good standing against Stann for the short time it was standing. He did look horrible against Bisping though. But that was horrible all around, even his double leg didn't look that good. Who knows styles make fights maybe Bisping's style of striking was just hard for Sonnen to adapt to at the last second. He did just get out of a camp for Mark Munoz, where he probably worked mostly avoiding big bombs, going in and out and counter wrestling to fighting Bisping who is a volume striker that throws more technical shots and combos.


----------



## Rusty (Apr 13, 2010)

hellholming said:


> where was Sonnen's great striking against Bisping?
> 
> I think the success Sonnen was having in the striking department in the first fight is more due to Anderson's rib injury than his own technique.
> 
> I mean, have you ever seen Anderson look that slow before? or after?


Bisping fought the fight of his life that night and Sonnen looked terrible. Supposedly he had a bad weight cut which could have attributed to his less then stellar showing but who knows. 

I was nervous when they read the decision because Mike looked terrific tbh. Wouldn't have been surprised if they had gave him the win. Kudos to the Count.

As far as a rub injury, gtfo. Fighters rarely come in at %100 and the only difference was Sonnen managed to touch the tender spot more than a few times early in the fight.


----------



## hellholming (Jun 13, 2009)

No, fighters rarely come in at 100%... But you can't compare bruised ribs to a sore ankle.


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

hellholming said:


> alright, sir! thanks for clearing that up. :thumb02:
> 
> 
> personally I'm kinda hoping for a Sonnen victory to shake up the division.


Yeah, not saying Chael has great striking, Anderson is technically far superior. However, to "show" my point, watch the first full minute (60 seconds, at about 1 minute in wrestling starts coming into play and that's when people say Silva hurt his rib) of the fight. Nobody ever threw that kind of pace on Silva, and it shows, Sonnen's 100% attack pace right from the bell got to Silva, he had no idea what to do about it and I fully expect this in the second fight. Link below of the fight.

http://www.mmamania.com/2012/6/26/3...nnen-full-fight-video-ufc-117-148-rematch-mma

On a side note, and it sounds silly, but I would honestly train heavily on takedowns if I was Silva. Look at Penn vs. Fitch. I bet if Silva came in taking him down, he could surprise and get those takedowns (at least the first one), and being a great grappler himself, it would startle Sonnen and mess up his pacing/gameplan, and take away Sonnen's opening pace and calm things down to Silva's liking. I just don't take this seriously as it won't happen.


----------



## Voiceless (Nov 8, 2010)

M.C said:


> Why would that get under Sonnen's skin?
> 
> 
> 
> I don't buy his rib injury excuse. *Tell me the last person who got in Anderson's face right at the start of the bell, never holding back, rushing him and straight up taking the fight to him?* Anderson requires time to feel his opponent out before he can get shots off, Sonnen didn't let him, he punched him in the head, got in his face, threw him on the ground and kept him there..


Leben went on straight forward from start on and it ended in a 100% striking accuracy from Silva until the TKO at 49 seconds. Silva doesn't necessarily need the timing phase to be able to hit his opponents, he needs the timing if he wants to knock them down or out with a single jab.



M.C said:


> On a side note, and it sounds silly, but I would honestly train heavily on takedowns if I was Silva. Look at Penn vs. Fitch. I bet if Silva came in taking him down, he could surprise and get those takedowns (at least the first one), and being a great grappler himself, it would startle Sonnen and mess up his pacing/gameplan, and take away Sonnen's opening pace and calm things down to Silva's liking. I just don't take this seriously as it won't happen.


It doesn't sound too silly to me. As Silva is a Judo black belt, he probably has quite some TDs similar to Greco-Roman style wrestling in his own repertoire. And surprising techniques are always a good thing to have and to mess up the opponent's gameplan.


----------



## rabakill (Apr 22, 2007)

M.C said:


> On a side note, and it sounds silly, but I would honestly train heavily on takedowns if I was Silva. Look at Penn vs. Fitch. I bet if Silva came in taking him down, he could surprise and get those takedowns (at least the first one), and being a great grappler himself, it would startle Sonnen and mess up his pacing/gameplan, and take away Sonnen's opening pace and calm things down to Silva's liking. I just don't take this seriously as it won't happen.


Sonnen would bounce up like GSP and reverse it in a matter of seconds, Chael wants to be on the ground tied up, Anderson would never try that.


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

Voiceless said:


> Leben went on straight forward from start on and it ended in a 100% striking accuracy from Silva until the TKO at 49 seconds. Silva doesn't necessarily need the timing phase to be able to hit his opponents, he needs the timing if he wants to knock them down or out with a single jab.
> 
> 
> 
> It doesn't sound too silly to me. As Silva is a Judo black belt, he probably has quite some TDs similar to Greco-Roman style wrestling in his own repertoire. And surprising techniques are always a good thing to have and to mess up the opponent's gameplan.


Leben was the last, but I meant someone who doesn't hold their head up and their hands down walking forward like a complete retard.

It sounds silly to me as I don't see him ever doing it, not because it wouldn't work.



rabakill said:


> Sonnen would bounce up like GSP and reverse it in a matter of seconds, Chael wants to be on the ground tied up, Anderson would never try that.


I don't think he would. I think if Silva studied up a lot on takedowns and top control for this fight, he could get on top and be on top long enough to put the pace at his level and to calm the fight down.

I do not think he could win a straight wrestling match, or continue to take Sonnen down, but it would jolt Sonnen's mind/gameplan enough to give Anderson the pace he wants and the control he, in my opinion, is going to desperately need in the first 2 minutes of this fight to make sure it goes his way (minus subbing off his back).

I honestly believe the first two minutes of this fight tells absolutely everything about how the rest of this fight is going to happen.


----------



## StandThemUp (May 30, 2008)

I can't believe how many people think Chael will do the same thing he did in the first fight ie: beat Anderson up for 5 rounds and win a UD. Um, yeah, if he does the same thing in the second fight as the first, he will of course, lose all over again.

You're nuts if you think any of Chael's baby talk is going to effect Anderson in any negative way shape or form. Anderson is far to experienced and professional for that. He knows Chael is a just a character for the media and not a real fighter and Silva will prove it all over again.

I just can't wait to hear what excuse Chael and his Fans use the say they actually won this time too, even though he doesn't have the belt.

*The trash talk has mirrored the first fight. Chael came on Strong, Silva weathered the storm, Chael wilted and Silva showed him what's up. End of one story, start of the next story with the same ending.*


----------



## El Bresko (Mar 12, 2010)

Chael has stated that he would do anything to hold the title even for just one night.. 

Could this be why he came in with such a high T:E?

He would have been the champion until the tests came back. 

Because of this, what are the chances that he comes in with elevated levels again?


----------



## AlphaDawg (Nov 16, 2009)

MRBRESK said:


> Chael has stated that he would do anything to hold the title even for just one night..
> 
> Could this be why he came in with such a high T:E?
> 
> ...


If I remember right, Chael's reason for suspension was changed to lack of disclosure and was shortened because of that. I would imagine that means if he does the same exact thing but just properly tells them this time, he should be fine.

But there's a good chance I'm completely wrong since I'm just guessing. If his high T:E levels are still unacceptable, then I doubt we'll see it again. No way does he make the same mistake twice.


----------



## El Bresko (Mar 12, 2010)

AlphaDawg said:


> If I remember right, Chael's reason for suspension was changed to lack of disclosure and was shortened because of that. I would imagine that means if he does the same exact thing but just properly tells them this time, he should be fine.
> 
> But there's a good chance I'm completely wrong since I'm just guessing. If his high T:E levels are still unacceptable, then I doubt we'll see it again. No way does he make the same mistake twice.


his T:E was something like 16:1.. Legal limit is 6:1. Even if he'd properly disclosed everything like he should have then he still would have popped hot.. it would have been a similar to the Overeem situation. 

So, my above question still stands.


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

MRBRESK said:


> his T:E was something like 16:1.. Legal limit is 6:1. Even if he'd properly disclosed everything like he should have then he still would have popped hot.. it would have been a similar to the Overeem situation.
> 
> So, my above question still stands.


Doesnt Chael Sonnen deny that his TE ratio was 16:1 and that was falsely reported?? 

(Even tho i am a Chael fan i also am a realest and realize Chael was probably lying when he said that.)


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

M.C said:


> Why would that get under Sonnen's skin?


Why would a comment like that bother Sonnen? Who knows. I cant answer that. But looking at his reaction, it *did* bother him. Thats my point.

Nothing Sonnen said the whole conference managed to visibly ruffle Silva feathers. Yet, that one line from Silva got under Chaels skin.

Am I tripping or did anybody else see it that way?


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

Soojooko said:


> Why would a comment like that bother Sonnen? Who knows. I cant answer that. But looking at his reaction, it *did* bother him. Thats my point.
> 
> Nothing Sonnen said the whole conference managed to visibly ruffle Silva feathers. Yet, that one line from Silva got under Chaels skin.
> 
> Am I tripping or did anybody else see it that way?


I dunno i saw Chael keep the same face the whole time. Only time i think he was kind of annoyed is when people kept bringing up the "Loser leaves town" thing when Chael already explained it was an offer and Anderson didnt accept it.


----------



## Hammerlock2.0 (Jun 17, 2009)

Soojooko said:


> Why would a comment like that bother Sonnen? Who knows. I cant answer that. But looking at his reaction, it *did* bother him. Thats my point.
> 
> Nothing Sonnen said the whole conference managed to visibly ruffle Silva feathers. Yet, that one line from Silva got under Chaels skin.
> 
> Am I tripping or did anybody else see it that way?


Not sure what I saw. Personally I cringed when Soares said it, maybe Chael did too. Visibly. :confused05:


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

I just looked at it again and Chael does indeed look mighty pissed. Sure, he kind of looks pissed the whole conference in a comedy villan kind of way... but he looks dark after that comment.

Surprising, because its the go-to line for a striker when they are facing wrestling strong opponents. "You cant stand with me"... its pure cliché rubbish from Anderson... and yet, instead of laughing at the rubbish-ness of it, Chael looks really pissed. He could have flipped it easily on Anderson. Instead he funnelled his vexed vibes onto Soares. Using the same iphone app joke ive heard twice before. 

Whatever. I saw that little interaction as significant. Is it actually significant? Probably not. But then, I could say that about 99% of the whole intraweb.


Disclaimer.
I am stoned most of the time.


----------



## PheelGoodInc (Jul 23, 2009)

Soojooko said:


> I just looked at it again and Chael does indeed look mighty pissed. Sure, he kind of looks pissed the whole conference in a comedy villan kind of way... but he looks dark after that comment.
> 
> Surprising, because its the go-to line for a striker when they are facing wrestling strong opponents. "You cant stand with me"... its pure cliché rubbish from Anderson... and yet, instead of laughing at the rubbish-ness of it, Chael looks really pissed. He could have flipped it easily on Anderson. Instead he funnelled his vexed vibes onto Soares. Using the same iphone app joke ive heard twice before.
> 
> ...


Chael is pissed. Now he's not even going to attempt a takedown in the fight. He's going to bang it out... and still win.


----------



## GrappleRetarded (Jun 22, 2012)

Soojooko said:


> Why would a comment like that bother Sonnen? Who knows. I cant answer that. But looking at his reaction, it *did* bother him. Thats my point.
> 
> Nothing Sonnen said the whole conference managed to visibly ruffle Silva feathers. Yet, that one line from Silva got under Chaels skin.
> 
> Am I tripping or did anybody else see it that way?


I think you're tripping a little bit, lol.

Anderson was the one who looked notably uncomfortable every time Chael finished with his tirade of abuse. Sonnen remained fairly well poker faced throughout. 

Anderson always looks uncomfortable with interviews and in the media though, so that's not really an indication to say that Chael got under his skin. Anderson is just a fairly awkward guy.


----------



## ASKREN4WIN (Jul 12, 2011)

Well. I just got back from vacation so I wil weigh in on this now.

It seems to me that Anderson was desperately trying to get some type of reaction out of Sonnen during the staredown and he failed big time. 

I think Anderson is way to emotional right now and Sonnen is in a business as usuall mode. Sonnen has definitely gotten to Silva. 

As far as the press conference, Sonnen was the same as always while Anderson is trying to be something hes not.


----------



## tight (Aug 26, 2007)

I think Anderson is just excited for this fight, hence his stare down energy/fwd motion. Just like in the countdown when he was excited when saying 'i will break your face' like 5 times lol

Dana looked really unimpressed though lol


----------



## Liddellianenko (Oct 8, 2006)

ASKREN4WIN said:


> Well. I just got back from vacation so I wil weigh in on this now.
> 
> It seems to me that Anderson was desperately trying to get some type of reaction out of Sonnen during the staredown and he failed big time.
> 
> ...


This is not Silva trying to be something he's not. This is Silva being what he was before two of his best fights, the belfort fight and the Lee murray fight. The Murray staredown was even more intense than this one.


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

Not that it matters at all, but Sonnen won the stare down.


----------



## khoveraki (Jun 28, 2009)

Liddellianenko said:


> This is not Silva trying to be something he's not. This is Silva being what he was before two of his best fights, the belfort fight and the Lee murray fight. The Murray staredown was even more intense than this one.


Have you even seen the Murray fight? Murray gave it back to Silva plenty and it's one of Silvas few decision wins. 


The Belfort fight had one great kick but was nothing special at all before that.


----------



## RWCNT (Dec 16, 2010)

hellholming said:


> where was Sonnen's great striking against Bisping?


In his hands? Watch the fight again. Look up the fight-metric if you must, Sonnen didn't get beat up on the feet in that fight.


----------



## ASKREN4WIN (Jul 12, 2011)

Liddellianenko said:


> This is not Silva trying to be something he's not. This is Silva being what he was before two of his best fights, the belfort fight and the Lee murray fight. The Murray staredown was even more intense than this one.


Ok. So hes done it on two seperate occasions. The Murray fight was not easy for Silva at all and against Belfort he landed a front kick that would would catch and KO someone once in 100 years. If they fought again I bet it would be much more competitive.

The difference is Silva got reactions out of Murray and Belfort, but not Sonnen. 

I think his attempt at some intimidating staredown backfired royally.


----------



## GrappleRetarded (Jun 22, 2012)

khoveraki said:


> Have you even seen the Murray fight? Murray gave it back to Silva plenty and it's one of Silvas few decision wins.
> 
> 
> The Belfort fight had one great kick but was nothing special at all before that.


Silva dominated Murray and ended Belfort with one of the best KO's the sport has ever seen.


----------



## ACTAFOOL (Dec 10, 2008)

khoveraki said:


> Have you even seen the Murray fight? Murray gave it back to Silva plenty and it's one of Silvas few decision wins.
> 
> 
> The Belfort fight had one great kick but was nothing special at all before that.


Sure, any fighter can matrix vitor *******
belfort -.-....anderson even dodged a punch while falling on the ground, anderson beats vitor 9 out of 10 times, just like he used to do in training


----------



## Voiceless (Nov 8, 2010)

GrappleRetarded said:


> Silva dominated Murray and ended Belfort with one of the best KO's the sport has ever seen.


The Griffin KO was better. It was actually even above Ali's anchor punch.


----------



## Liddellianenko (Oct 8, 2006)

khoveraki said:


> Have you even seen the Murray fight? Murray gave it back to Silva plenty and it's one of Silvas few decision wins.
> 
> 
> The Belfort fight had one great kick but was nothing special at all before that.


I saw it plenty, Murray got tooled. He had no answer for Anderson's kicks, barely landed any strikes and got knocked down repeatedly. Making it to the judges doesn't equal success. Turn off the sound and watch it, the english commentators are trying waay to hard to make their boy not look too outclassed, which he was.


----------



## zarny (Mar 4, 2007)

My reaction is it's way more fun when Anderson plays along with Chael.

I'm not saying they'll ever be friends but don't fool yourself, they're hyping a fight. They aren't stabbing voodoo dolls of each other at night.


----------



## Liddellianenko (Oct 8, 2006)

HAHAHAA Chael and his shitty scripted comedy, tire flips, steroids were all for NOTHING. Little douche crumpled at the first love tap to the body, guess he didn't fill the needle up enough this time. Wow what amazing wrestling, spin around and flop onto your own butt HAHAHAHAHA. The look on his whiny little face was too precious.

Now he can go back to being NOBODY.


----------



## ThenYouWokeUp (Jul 2, 2011)

Liddellianenko said:


> HAHAHAA Chael and his shitty scripted comedy, tire flips, steroids were all for NOTHING. Little douche crumpled at the first love tap to the body, guess he didn't fill the needle up enough this time. Wow what amazing wrestling, spin around and flop onto your own butt HAHAHAHAHA. The look on his whiny little face was too precious.
> 
> Now he can go back to being NOBODY.


Love tap?


----------



## Liddellianenko (Oct 8, 2006)

ThenYouWokeUp said:


> Love tap?


Don't blame me, that's what Chael used to call em. 

Congratulations, you're the butthurt fan of a whiny failure! Go quick, your night of crying into your pillow isn't done yet.


----------



## ThenYouWokeUp (Jul 2, 2011)

lol, you fail. I don't even like Sonnen, but i think its funny you could call a devistating shot like that a love tap.


----------



## Liddellianenko (Oct 8, 2006)

ThenYouWokeUp said:


> lol, you fail. I don't even like Sonnen, but i think its funny you could call a devistating shot like that a love tap.


lol your butthurt reaction tells me just how much you "don't like chael". rats are already abandoning the sinking ship i see.

And seems you can't read either. I only called it a love tap because sonnen insists andersons strikes are... "anderson absolutely sucks", and "anderson cannot beat anyone good", and "anderson's strikes are weak", and "I'll beat him in a boxing match too" and so on.


----------



## ThenYouWokeUp (Jul 2, 2011)

Liddellianenko said:


> lol your butthurt reaction tells me just how much you "don't like chael". rats are already abandoning the sinking ship i see.
> 
> And seems you can't read either. I only called it a love tap because sonnen insists andersons strikes are... "anderson absolutely sucks", and "anderson cannot beat anyone good", and "anderson's strikes are weak", and "I'll beat him in a boxing match too" and so on.


LOL, by the way you are responding I can tell you are trying to stir shit up with the Sonnen fans, I think its hilarious. 

I dont follow every word they say pre-fight, so i didn't know he was quoted as saying andersons strikes were love taps. I watched the fight and seen him go down to a devistating shot and seen someone call it a love tap so i called them out on it. Sorry if you assumed anything beyond that but you are wrong.


----------



## Liddellianenko (Oct 8, 2006)

ThenYouWokeUp said:


> LOL, by the way you are responding I can tell you are trying to stir shit up with the Sonnen fans, I think its hilarious.
> 
> I dont follow every word they say pre-fight, so i didn't know he was quoted as saying andersons strikes were love taps. I watched the fight and seen him go down to a devistating shot and seen someone call it a love tap so i called them out on it. Sorry if you assumed anything beyond that but you are wrong.


I'm just giving Chael fans a taste of what they seem to admire so much. And I'm doing it without even getting personal about their families, countries and backgrounds like their douchy fallen idol did. 

After everything this obnoxious wwe wannabe said and degenerated this fight into, it's hard not to gloat at him turtling up at the first solid strike he took, and have some fun with the people that supported and condoned his nonsense.


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

well at least the fighters show some grace after the fights.

when you're a loser it shows even when you (vicariously) win.:thumb02:


----------



## Liddellianenko (Oct 8, 2006)

oldfan said:


> well at least the fighters show some grace after the fights.
> 
> when you're a loser it shows even when you (vicariously) win.:thumb02:


Losers are the ones who worship a clown so blindly . 

Winners are not above a little gloating. Fighters shouldn't hold grudges because it's unhealthy for the sport ... fans can have an innocent laugh or two at the obnoxious sorts that are willing to defend some of the most disgusting things this sport has ever seen.


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

Liddellianenko said:


> some of the most disgusting things this sport has ever seen.



That's priceless :laugh:


----------



## Liddellianenko (Oct 8, 2006)

oldfan said:


> That's priceless :laugh:


?
You're priceless. Does the pretend laughter help keep the tears inside ?


----------

